# New Celeb Sex Tape! Best Ever!



## Splash Log (Jun 26, 2008)

YouTube Video











I can't wait for this one.  Only one I will seek out.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 26, 2008)

You beat me to this, I was about to post this.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 26, 2008)

Of course I have ethics to follow, I deem this thread vile.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 26, 2008)

The tongue.....so nasty...


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 26, 2008)

when this gets released in full, I promise to deliver it


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 26, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> when this gets released in full, I promise to deliver it


The guy with the film is asking for $100.000


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 26, 2008)

And he will sell it, its gets published, and I will "acquire" it


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 28, 2008)

His is fighting this vehemently, it may never surface


----------



## Matt Taylor (Jun 28, 2008)

That's it! I'm wearing a football helmet from now when I'm sleeping. And I don't care what the wife thinks...


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 28, 2008)

Judge halts release of Verne Troyer sex tape
Troyer sued the site and porn distributors for $20 million in damages


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 28, 2008)

Man, I dont think I want to watch minimee fucking -


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 29, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Man, I dont think I want to watch minimee fucking -



"Think" but a part of you deep down does wanna see it


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 30, 2008)

I do wanna see what kinda chick would be into him...

But, chances are....

...  She wont be hot


----------



## Splash Log (Jun 30, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> I do wanna see what kinda chick would be into him...
> 
> But, chances are....
> 
> ...  She wont be hot



You know you wanna see mini-me hitting it doggy style


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 30, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> You know you wanna see mini-me hitting it doggy style



you have issues


----------



## cliffjumpr (Jun 30, 2008)

wow wow wee wow thats the last person  i woudl think would have one


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 30, 2008)

cliffjumpr said:


> wow wow wee wow thats the last person i woudl think would have one


A penis?


----------



## cliffjumpr (Jun 30, 2008)

no a sextape


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> I do wanna see what kinda chick would be into him...
> 
> But, chances are....
> 
> ...  She wont be hot












Mini-Me's sex tape co-star revealed - New Zealand's source for entertainment news, gossip & music, movie & book reviews on Stuff.co.nz


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 1, 2008)

Lets see the bod?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 2, 2008)

Ranae Shrider Still Lives with Verne Troyer :: Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors celebrity scandals Hollywood gossip blog from Hollywood Grind


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 2, 2008)

Jesus Christ, she's a little long in the tooth, isn't she?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 2, 2008)

Both literally and figuratively. Yikes!


----------

